# Black Skyscrappers, do you like them?



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

I do love them, they are misterious and classy 



































kubricks monolith


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Robeco tower, Rotterdam:


----------



## Lt. H Caine (May 14, 2015)

*John Hancock Center, Chicago*


The Magnificent Mile and Gold Coast by Brule Laker, on Flickr


Chicago.. by Thanasis Alatsidis, on Flickr


John Hancock Center Michigan Ave Chicago by Gary Eckstein, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

There aren't many black skyscrapers I dislike. It's an elegant colour for tall buildings.


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

ThatOneGuy said:


> There aren't many black skyscrapers I dislike. It's an elegant colour for tall buildings.


i agree, i think every cluster should have one ^^


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

My absolute favourite: Trump World tower NY.









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trump_World_Tower









http://www.elegran.com/nyc/buildings/the-trump-world-tower


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Columbus Center, Seattle, WA, USA (1985)









Also any tower by Mies.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

I like the Willis Tower


----------



## Lt. H Caine (May 14, 2015)

*Sears Tower, Chicago*

The king of black skyscrapers! (In my opinion) :colgate:


Sears Tower by Zooie2010, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

ThatOneGuy said:


> One of my favourite NY skyscrapers. Has an awesome steel facade and cool imposing presense. It's currently undergoing exterior restorations.


http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=211862


----------



## Sun (Sep 12, 2002)

They tend to seem imposing to me - and that's not always a bad thing. I agree that they can also look classy. I like Pennzoil Place in Houston:

(Foreground, right side of photo)
Downtown Houston Skyline - The West Side by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr









"EQUIVALENTS I -Pennzoil Place, Houston" by Julia Anna Gospodarou on 500px.com
https://500px.com/photo/100978853/equivalents-i-pennzoil-place-houston-by-julia-anna-gospodarou


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I like black for skyscrapers, especially black glass and steel. Modernist boxy towers by van der Rohe are fine buildings for example.
Chicage in general has just lots of great black buildings.

IBM Plaza, Chicago.









Chicago Federal Center

















But also curved towers look good in black.

Harbor Point and Lake Point Tower, Chicago.


----------



## KatherineShort (Jan 8, 2016)

I really like it. In smaller cities where most people live in individual houses, skyscrapers are mostly government and commercial offices, some are hotels.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Toronto circa 1970 - i guess black was 'in'


Toronto Skyline - 1970 by Waddellz, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Not to mention the largest collection of Mies buildings in the world. There are 6 structures in total, although only the first 3 structures were part of Mies' original plan. The first tower built in the TD Centre complex is 47 years old and still looks spectacular and elegant. Here's a better shot of them. As you can see, the complex is undergoing a paint job:


Toronto skylinie from the CN Tower in Toronto by shirley elliott, on Flickr









Courtesy of renaissancenow









Courtesy of blogto


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Wells Fargo Tower in El Paso, a slender black beauty since 1971:


Wells Fargo Tower by Look Up, America!, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Main Place Tower Buffalo:


Buffalo, NY Main Place Tower by army.arch, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

US Steel Building Pittsburgh









http://steelbuildingsselik.blogspot.com/2015/09/us-steel-building-pittsburgh-pa.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Seafirst Bank Building Seattle









https://pauldorpat.com/2011/01/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Lots of good looking buildings here.


----------

